# Greenteeth LoPro Set for Rayco 1625 Super Jr.



## arborist (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys.I have this Rayco 1625 stump grinder w/25hp engine.It has the older greenteeth setup that you can no longer buy replacement teeth for,so I need to swap it over to the newer LoPro.
my question is which option from Baileys would be best.I assume (you know where that gets us though) one of these options cut's faster,but one option probably provides smoother operation,less ware on the machine.My questions are,which would be which,what one would you pick,or would you buy them separate with a different combo altogether and why?
Thanks for the help.

Bailey's - Greenteeth LoPro Set for Bandit 2000 and Rayco 1625 Super Jr.

Bailey's - Greenteeth LoPro Set for Rayco 1625 Super Jr.


----------



## arbor pro (May 13, 2012)

700 red


----------



## arborist (May 13, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> 700 red



I'll be going with the 700 green actually due to very rocky soil conditions and grinding many hardwood stumps.This part I have covered.There doesn't appear to be an option to select between the red or green there with the options from Bailey's anyway.
It's the option between how many straight and angled I'd like help understanding the pro's and con's between each.
Thank you though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 14, 2012)

Go with the 900 green. I have 900 on my 1625a sjr and they cut like a raped ape. Talking to other people with the same machine, they are using the 900 series too. I ground a 48" dia pin oak in 1.5 hrs with the 900 teeth. 

Plus, why the heck would you buy green teeth from anyone but the manufacture. They are the same price, and they have great customer service. NCTREE got talked into 700 series for his diesel carlton grinder and they are way to small.


----------



## arbor pro (May 15, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Go with the 900 green. I have 900 on my 1625a sjr and they cut like a raped ape. Talking to other people with the same machine, they are using the 900 series too. I ground a 48" dia pin oak in 1.5 hrs with the 900 teeth.
> 
> Plus, why the heck would you buy green teeth from anyone but the manufacture. They are the same price, and they have great customer service. NCTREE got talked into 700 series for his diesel carlton grinder and they are way to small.



actually, the head diameter on the 700 greentooth is larger than the diameter of a rayco supertooth or standard vermeer tooth. I have 700s on a rayco 1631 and they cut fine. I have the supertooth on my 1625 and it cuts fine. I don't think a larger tooth is needed but, if it works for you, then who am I to say the 700 is the only way to go.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 15, 2012)

It might not be needed, but its gonna cut faster with the bigger teeth. The bigger series has bigger bolts, and i would think they would take alot more abuse. I sharpened NCTREEs teeth yesturday and he had a bunch that the carbide was broke off of the bolt. I have hit some big rocks and never had that happen yet. Seems like alot of people use the 900 on the 1625. To each his own.


----------



## arbor pro (May 15, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It might not be needed, but its gonna cut faster with the bigger teeth. The bigger series has bigger bolts, and i would think they would take alot more abuse. I sharpened NCTREEs teeth yesturday and he had a bunch that the carbide was broke off of the bolt. I have hit some big rocks and never had that happen yet. Seems like alot of people use the 900 on the 1625. To each his own.



When I bought my first sc252 back in 2004, the recommended greenteeth setup was the 1100 series. I ran those up until last year figuring, 'if they work, why change now'? The problem with the larger tooth is they take a larger bite thus tend to pull the motor down more often rather than keeping the rpms up. Sometimes, the bigger tooth takes too big of bite and stalls the engine all together. It's not that a bigger tooth won't work on a smaller machine. It can actually be very productive. It's just that it probably causes more wear to the machine in the long run by pulling the engine down more and slowing the speed of the cutter wheel. I dont' see much difference in production time between the 1100 and 700 teeth - I do see a lot finer chip though which can be good or bad depending on cleanup. The 700 chip backfills nicer but, the 1100 chip cleans up easier with less raking. I thought about using the 900s myself but decided to go with the size the greenteeth manufacturer recommends, the 700 on my racy rg1631. I have yellowjackets on my sc252 and rayco superteeth on my racyo 1625. All 3 machines grind pretty similar when the teeth are sharp. If I don't sell the 252 and 1625, Ill switch them over to greenteeth as well.


----------



## arborist (May 15, 2012)

I'll be sticking with the 700 too.That's the thing I'd worry about,is excessive ware on the machine,like belts,and bearings.With sharp teeth,there's no issue grinding out freshly felled red oak stumps.I'm pleased with the 700 teeth.I bet the machine will really like the newer low profile pockets too.Less pocket rubbing,and less mass to spin.Sounds like a much improved system.I'm a little behind the times it appears.
How many straight and angled do you guys run? This is where I'm lost.The angled take more bite I'd guess? If so,I'd like to keep the wheel spinning fast and smoother with fewer angled,she what I'm trying to figure out? Or do you guys just run all straight on these 25hp machines to keep the wheel spinning fast?
There's even a reverse pocket.I'd like to understand what each of these pockets do,if anyone knows?


----------



## arbor pro (May 16, 2012)

arborist said:


> I'll be sticking with the 700 too.That's the thing I'd worry about,is excessive ware on the machine,like belts,and bearings.With sharp teeth,there's no issue grinding out freshly felled red oak stumps.I'm pleased with the 700 teeth.I bet the machine will really like the newer low profile pockets too.Less pocket rubbing,and less mass to spin.Sounds like a much improved system.I'm a little behind the times it appears.
> How many straight and angled do you guys run? This is where I'm lost.The angled take more bite I'd guess? If so,I'd like to keep the wheel spinning fast and smoother with fewer angled,she what I'm trying to figure out? Or do you guys just run all straight on these 25hp machines to keep the wheel spinning fast?
> There's even a reverse pocket.I'd like to understand what each of these pockets do,if anyone knows?



If I recall correctly, a 1625 has 18 pockets total - 9 sets with two pockets at each location. There are 6 sets of angled pockets and 3 sets of straight. The arangement is: angled, angled, straight, angled, angled, straight, angled, angled, straight. There is one 'left' angle pocket and one 'right' angle pocket for each location.  The 'reverse' pocket, I can only assume is the opposite angle pocket or 'right' angle. You can simply order the entire greenteeth setup for your machine and you will receive all the correct pockets and teeth you need. It's easier and cheaper that way. Here's a pic of the cutter wheel on my 1625: View attachment 238491


AP


----------

